
Show HN: Nurture – Keep in touch with automatic reach out reminders - stephentitus_29
https://nurtureapp.co.uk
======
stephentitus_29
Hey HN, my friends and I have always struggled to stay in touch with friends
and family consistently due to "business" or "laziness", despite caring for
them.

So we made Nurture - a simple phone app that checks WhatsApp, Messenger, etc
and reminds you to reach out to the people you care about if you haven't
already.

We are looking to help people who find it difficult to regularly keep in touch
by also having features such as: -pre-scheduled messages -access to a
relationship coach -notes on contacts

Worth mentioning that we hate our data being sold ourselves - so have clearly
stated that we'll never share user data / sell it. Our only source of revenue
will be subscriptions from premium users.

We'd love to see if this helps you with your relations, and hear any feedback
you may have!

Thanks! Stephen

